
Expedia CEO Dara Khosrowshahi Says He’s Taking the Uber CEO Position - robbyking
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/29/expedia-ceo-dara-khosrowshahi-says-hes-taking-the-uber-ceo-position/
======
kylelibra
Pretty interesting deep dive on what he did at Expedia:
[https://skift.com/history-of-online-travel/](https://skift.com/history-of-
online-travel/)

